# TWISP CIRRUS | DESIGN OVERVIEW:



## HPBotha (17/10/17)

The steady increase in accepting vaping as an alternative to smoking has allowed for many new forms of vaping to develop. Twisp has evaluated our product offering and developed a range of products to usher in the next chapter of our clients’ journey.

The Orange by Twisp product range allows our clients to advance on their Vaping journeys with Twisp with the same amount of passion and attention to detail as they have always enjoyed with our ATS and MTL devices over the last 9 years.


The Cirrus AIO was selected for it’s stunning flavor production and it’s small form factor. The horizontal coil structure gives the Cirrus the capability to really promote your e-juice flavors, and will cope well with our full range of flavors including our new HP range of liquids.

We wanted to develop a small, safe pen style AIO that would become the Clearo 2 of the our Orange by Twisp range. This meant an upgrade to materials used and the now iconic Clearo 2 knurling.

To reduce size we had forgo our Smart button as the elegant Cirrus would have become a very tall device unless we compromised on the battery capacity….which was promptly disregarded.

The benefit of the knurling at the top makes the child lock top cap much better to grip when undoing the child lock mechanism. The same knurling is repeated at the AFC to make it easier to dial in your preferred draw.

The star of the Cirrus is indeed the coil and shares its genesis with the Clearo 2 coil. We selected the 0.5 Ω resistance as a good balance for the battery and set the output of the Cirrus to a constant 24W.

The black PVD finish is more reflective than the other Orange by Twisp devices as we believe it promotes the classier look and feel of the Cirrus. The Device was intended for the more mature user that is looking for a decent STL device, and together with the child lock top cap and the polycarbonite tank, we believe the Cirrus mechanically to be our safest AIO yet.

To learn more about the Cirrus’ technical points and any questions regarding the Cirrus, please view the Product Overview post here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

